# Lith Prints



## santino (Nov 15, 2005)

ok, here's one, others will follow (need to scan them and so on)


----------



## terri (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm gonna have to pick your brain about this process one of these days.  

I spent last winter learning to do bromoils - finally have it, after much reading and gnashing of teeth.  But it would have been great to have someone here, too! You're in a printmaking class, is that right?

Love all of these. Gorgeous stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## Karalee (Nov 15, 2005)

Geez Santy, out of all of the work you have posted, this is definately my favorite! A lot of talent runs through your veins mister!!


----------



## santino (Nov 15, 2005)

:hugs:  a million thanks bellas  :hug:: 

here's another one, this woman's a painter. I visited her once. (btw. she paints only still live, mostly flowers but they look very unique).






pic is on Fomaspeed Variant in Moersch lith developer, toned in selenium.


----------



## terri (Nov 15, 2005)

_Awesome_ portrait! :thumbup: Beautiful work. I never get tired of looking at them. :goodvibe:


----------



## anua (Nov 18, 2005)

ive already told you how i love these, peter-
can you post some more info about the lith process? please?-))
thanks!


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 18, 2005)

WOW  *thumbs up*


----------



## notelliot (Nov 24, 2005)

What do you print these on to?


----------



## ardohead (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi everyone. This is my 1st post here.

To Santino: Does fomaspeed pepper fog to you too?I just tried one today and had this problem (I use moersch dev. too).

I used to print on Oriental seagull when it was able to lith and it was great! Now I'm looking for a substitute (did you ever try a Foma FB paper?)

Regards,

M.


----------



## santino (Nov 26, 2005)

I've only tried it on Fomaspeed Variant and it works fine (it's the only FB paper I've tried) Fomatone MG and Fomabrom work fine too. What type of fomaspeed did you use?


----------



## ardohead (Nov 27, 2005)

I only tried the Variant RC. 
I also tried to now in lith developers:
-Kentmere Kentona (FB)
-Kentmere Art Classic (FB) (very nice to me, but too yellow-ivory as base)
-Forte Polywarmtone (nice, but it's difficult to obtain the style I'm looking for, with huge separation of tones and gritty midtones; anyway I tried the FB and RC versions of this paper, both nice, with brown tones).
-Moersch Select Sepia PE VC (RC)
-Fotospeed Legacy (very bad for lith, but I heard the Fotospeed Lith is fine)
-Oriental Seagull G2 (the old version, now out of production; the best one in my opinion :-/ )
Soon will arrive some Maco paper and I'll let you know the results, if you want.

If you want to see some pictures by me, give a look to my Altphotos and Usefilm pages (to see the bigger images in usefilm you have to subscribe, but it's free and it's a very nce site), but the lith prints are not so much (6 and 4); here the links:

http://www.altphotos.com/Gallery.aspx?&a=MemberGallery&memberid=5995
http://www.usefilm.com/photographer/74622.html

If anyone has got comments, it's possible to add them subscribing on those sites, or you can post them here.

Seeyou,

M.


----------



## terri (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Mario, and welcome to TPF! You have some very nice stuff over there.

Now that you're a member here, I'd love to see you post more lith images here in the alt forum, and all of your stuff in our other galleries.  

Thanks for that info on the various papers. Lith prints are a thing of beauty!


----------



## ardohead (Nov 27, 2005)

Thank you


----------

